# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Pauvre poussine... ça me fend le coeur

## chupachup



----------


## chupachup

Normalement les vaches normales ne boivent pas leur propre lait, aucun mammifère normalement constitué ne fait ça d'ailleurs, sa mamelle est tellement grosse et gonflée qu'elle a juste à tourner la tête pour se soulager, car il est évident que si elle fait ça cest parcequ'elle a besoin d'être traite, mais que son veau ne peut pas le faire vu qu'il lui a été arraché à sa naissance, elle a été écorné et mal en plus vu qu'on voit un bout de corne, c'est une pauvre bête de production qui finira à l'abattoir et sans doute sans tarder car si elle boit son lait, ça en fait moins pour l'éleveur qui va gagner moins d'argent et en plus elle est maigre à souhait. Ya donc rien de mignon dans cette vidéo, mais ça ne reste que mon avis  ::

----------


## chupachup

::  euh alors oui j'ai fait 2 ans en productions animales, donc les vaches, je connais, tout comme les conditions de vie qu'elles ont, les maltraitances qu'elles subissent et l'exploitation dont elles sont victimes. Si t'as un truc contre moi fait moi un mp, mais vient pas critiquer pour rien dire une vidéo que je poste qui est tout sauf mignonne.

----------


## chupachup

Mille excuses, tu as raison, elle est heureuse et le fermier la gardera jusqu'à la fin de ses jours, dorlotée dans un pré avec abri, paille et foin à volonté. Que la vie est belle...

----------


## Kéline

Bon si je peux me permettre, son pis est rouge  ::  c'est donc qu'il doit la faire souffrir !
On n'a jamais vu de femme boire leur propre lait ! Mais quand elles en ont trop, elles le tirent... pourquoi ??? Pas pour le boire parce que c'est bon ! Parce que des nichons gorgés de lait, ça fait horriblement mal !!!!
Alors pourquoi cette vache serait constituée différemment d'une femme ?
Pourquoi cette vache n'aurait pas envie de soulager sa douleur avec la seule méthode qu'elle ai trouvé ? C'est-à-dire se traire elle-même ? Parce que son veau n'est plus là pour l'aider !

Faut arrêter de penser que les vaches vivent heureuses dans les prés... les hommes s'en servent pour leurs propres envies.
Mais leur rôle sur cette terre n'est pas de nous donner du lait... qu'elles vivent leur vie et basta !

----------


## Fahn

Merci de règler vos différends par MP, Xaros et Chupa. Vous n'êtes pas toujours d'accord et ne vous appréciez pas, c'est votre problème, mais ce n'est pas la peine de vous contredire à chaque sujet sous prétexte que vous ne vous comprenez pas.
Merci.

----------


## Naloune

Xaros les vaches ne se têtent pas entre elles parcequ'elles aiment le lait ni pour se soulager mais surtout parcequ'étant élevées par l'humain et donc rarement au biberons (seau pour la plupart, je parle des laitières, pas des veaux laitiers mâles) elles développent des soucis "psychologiques" liés aux besoin de succion qui n'est pas respecté et à la grande solitude émotionnelle qu'elles ressentent, sans les petites marques d'attention et d'affection dont un petit à besoin pour être bien dans sa tête.
Ce qu'elles aiment surtout c'est le seau, vu qu'elles sont capables de comprendre très vite que seau/nourriture, d'autant plus s'il contient du lait.
Chupachup je me trompe où tu as une affection particulière pour les vaches?

----------


## chupachup

bah j'aime bien tous les animaux, mais cest vrai que j'ai vu des vaches souffrirent pendant 2 ans, donc ça m'a marqué. Enfait tous les animaux de production me touchent... ça me rappelle trop de mauvais souvenirs...

----------


## pimousse01

j'ai eu peur en ouvrant la vidéo d'y voir une vache malade ou blessée..ouf ce n'était pas le cas!  ::

----------


## chupachup

Oui enfin c'est pas mieux...

----------


## vafile

Personnellement, je la trouve maigre cette vache.. Il ne me semble pas que cette espèce aille la caractéristique de rester fine.. Enfin toutes celles de cette race que j'ai déjà vue avait quand même meilleure mine

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Non, sans rentrer dans le débat, elle n'est pas maigre pour une holstein...

----------


## zophie la zirafe

Elle me fait de la peine cette vache, je vois pas non plus ce qu'il y'a de mignion....

----------


## aaron

La vidéo ne me choque pas non plus. La vache n'est pas maigre, c'est juste sa race qui est comme ça.
par contre pour avoir travailler avec des chèvres, je peux dire que ces mamelles sont énormes et qu'il arrive régulièrement que lorsqu'un animal ne coopère pas on lui fasse pas la traite pour que l'animal comprenne.
donc bon pas sûre du tout qu'elle le fasse par gourmandise ni le contraire sur le coup.
une chose certaine ça coûte cher en cruauté animale pour qu'on ait des produits laitiers.

----------


## chupachup



----------


## chupachup

Normalement les vaches normales ne boivent pas leur propre lait, aucun mammifère normalement constitué ne fait ça d'ailleurs, sa mamelle est tellement grosse et gonflée qu'elle a juste à tourner la tête pour se soulager, car il est évident que si elle fait ça cest parcequ'elle a besoin d'être traite, mais que son veau ne peut pas le faire vu qu'il lui a été arraché à sa naissance, elle a été écorné et mal en plus vu qu'on voit un bout de corne, c'est une pauvre bête de production qui finira à l'abattoir et sans doute sans tarder car si elle boit son lait, ça en fait moins pour l'éleveur qui va gagner moins d'argent et en plus elle est maigre à souhait. Ya donc rien de mignon dans cette vidéo, mais ça ne reste que mon avis  ::

----------


## chupachup

::  euh alors oui j'ai fait 2 ans en productions animales, donc les vaches, je connais, tout comme les conditions de vie qu'elles ont, les maltraitances qu'elles subissent et l'exploitation dont elles sont victimes. Si t'as un truc contre moi fait moi un mp, mais vient pas critiquer pour rien dire une vidéo que je poste qui est tout sauf mignonne.

----------


## chupachup

Mille excuses, tu as raison, elle est heureuse et le fermier la gardera jusqu'à la fin de ses jours, dorlotée dans un pré avec abri, paille et foin à volonté. Que la vie est belle...

----------


## Kéline

Bon si je peux me permettre, son pis est rouge  ::  c'est donc qu'il doit la faire souffrir !
On n'a jamais vu de femme boire leur propre lait ! Mais quand elles en ont trop, elles le tirent... pourquoi ??? Pas pour le boire parce que c'est bon ! Parce que des nichons gorgés de lait, ça fait horriblement mal !!!!
Alors pourquoi cette vache serait constituée différemment d'une femme ?
Pourquoi cette vache n'aurait pas envie de soulager sa douleur avec la seule méthode qu'elle ai trouvé ? C'est-à-dire se traire elle-même ? Parce que son veau n'est plus là pour l'aider !

Faut arrêter de penser que les vaches vivent heureuses dans les prés... les hommes s'en servent pour leurs propres envies.
Mais leur rôle sur cette terre n'est pas de nous donner du lait... qu'elles vivent leur vie et basta !

----------


## Fahn

Merci de règler vos différends par MP, Xaros et Chupa. Vous n'êtes pas toujours d'accord et ne vous appréciez pas, c'est votre problème, mais ce n'est pas la peine de vous contredire à chaque sujet sous prétexte que vous ne vous comprenez pas.
Merci.

----------


## Naloune

Xaros les vaches ne se têtent pas entre elles parcequ'elles aiment le lait ni pour se soulager mais surtout parcequ'étant élevées par l'humain et donc rarement au biberons (seau pour la plupart, je parle des laitières, pas des veaux laitiers mâles) elles développent des soucis "psychologiques" liés aux besoin de succion qui n'est pas respecté et à la grande solitude émotionnelle qu'elles ressentent, sans les petites marques d'attention et d'affection dont un petit à besoin pour être bien dans sa tête.
Ce qu'elles aiment surtout c'est le seau, vu qu'elles sont capables de comprendre très vite que seau/nourriture, d'autant plus s'il contient du lait.
Chupachup je me trompe où tu as une affection particulière pour les vaches?

----------


## chupachup

bah j'aime bien tous les animaux, mais cest vrai que j'ai vu des vaches souffrirent pendant 2 ans, donc ça m'a marqué. Enfait tous les animaux de production me touchent... ça me rappelle trop de mauvais souvenirs...

----------


## pimousse01

j'ai eu peur en ouvrant la vidéo d'y voir une vache malade ou blessée..ouf ce n'était pas le cas!  ::

----------


## chupachup

Oui enfin c'est pas mieux...

----------


## vafile

Personnellement, je la trouve maigre cette vache.. Il ne me semble pas que cette espèce aille la caractéristique de rester fine.. Enfin toutes celles de cette race que j'ai déjà vue avait quand même meilleure mine

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Non, sans rentrer dans le débat, elle n'est pas maigre pour une holstein...

----------


## zophie la zirafe

Elle me fait de la peine cette vache, je vois pas non plus ce qu'il y'a de mignion....

----------


## aaron

La vidéo ne me choque pas non plus. La vache n'est pas maigre, c'est juste sa race qui est comme ça.
par contre pour avoir travailler avec des chèvres, je peux dire que ces mamelles sont énormes et qu'il arrive régulièrement que lorsqu'un animal ne coopère pas on lui fasse pas la traite pour que l'animal comprenne.
donc bon pas sûre du tout qu'elle le fasse par gourmandise ni le contraire sur le coup.
une chose certaine ça coûte cher en cruauté animale pour qu'on ait des produits laitiers.

----------

